# queue problem with sendmail



## juissi (Jul 24, 2002)

I have a problem with sendmail. It have worked under osx 10.1.5, but it won't anymore. All directory permissions should be correct:

drwxrwx---   2 smmsp   smmsp   1024 Jun 29 00:42 clientmqueue
drwxr-x---   2 root    wheel   1024 Jul 24 17:31 mqueue

When I try to send mail with 'mail -s "test" juissi@XXX.com'

it gives following error messages:

'collect: Cannot write ./dfg6OEnMoi001641 (bfcommit, uid=501, gid=25): Permission denied'
'queueup: cannot create queue temp file ./tfg6OEnMoi001641, uid=501: Permission denied'

Anybody have an idea what's wrong?

...juissi


----------



## newzworld (Jul 24, 2002)

goto http://tech.newzworld.com/modules.php?name=Downloads&d_op=viewdownload&cid=8 and download Repair Priveleges.  This should fix your problem.


----------



## juissi (Jul 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by newzworld _
> *goto http://tech.newzworld.com/modules.php?name=Downloads&d_op=viewdownload&cid=8 and download Repair Priveleges.  This should fix your problem. *



I have already used and tried that. It didn't help at all.

...juissi


----------



## newzworld (Jul 24, 2002)

chmod g-w /
chmod g-w /etc
chmod g-w /etc/mail

should work


----------



## juissi (Jul 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by newzworld _
> *chmod g-w /
> chmod g-w /etc
> chmod g-w /etc/mail
> ...



It won't. I have already tried every guide from this site. And sendmail still refuses to work...

[kalmisto:/var/spool] juissi% ls -la /
total 7621
drwxr-xr-x  22 juissi  admin     1024 Jul 24 02:52 .
drwxr-xr-x   7 root    wheel  2048 Jul 24 18:30 etc
drwxr-xr-x  3 root    wheel    1024 Jul 24 17:02 mail

...juissi


----------



## newzworld (Jul 24, 2002)

http://www.macdevcenter.com/pub/a/mac/2002/02/26/terminal_three.html?page=3

Does this help?


----------



## juissi (Jul 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by newzworld _
> *http://www.macdevcenter.com/pub/a/mac/2002/02/26/terminal_three.html?page=3
> 
> Does this help? *



Nope 

hmmm... I think something else is broken than sendmail.

...juissi


----------



## juissi (Jul 24, 2002)

excerpt from my mail.log


```
Jul 24 18:43:07 kalmisto sendmail[1691]: g6OFh1KI001691: SYSERR(juissi): collect: Cannot write ./dfg6OFh1KI001691 (bfcommit, uid=501, gid=25): Permission denied
Jul 24 18:43:07 kalmisto sendmail[1691]: g6OFh1KI001691: from=juissi, size=45, class=0, nrcpts=1, relay=juissi@localhost
Jul 24 18:43:07 kalmisto sendmail[1691]: g6OFh1KI001691:   0: fl=0x0, mode=100600: dev=14/11, ino=865460, nlink=0, u/gid=501/0, size=45
Jul 24 18:43:07 kalmisto sendmail[1691]: g6OFh1KI001691:   1: fl=0x2, mode=20666: CHR: dev=1/7398660, ino=24232324, nlink=1, u/gid=0/0, size=0
Jul 24 18:43:07 kalmisto sendmail[1691]: g6OFh1KI001691:   2: fl=0x2, mode=20666: CHR: dev=1/7398660, ino=24232324, nlink=1, u/gid=0/0, size=0
Jul 24 18:43:07 kalmisto sendmail[1691]: g6OFh1KI001691:   3: fl=0x2, mode=140000: SOCK [0]->[[UNIX: /var/run/syslog]]
Jul 24 18:43:07 kalmisto sendmail[1691]: g6OFh1KI001691:   4: fl=0x1, mode=20666: CHR: dev=1/7398660, ino=24233476, nlink=1, u/gid=0/0, size=0
Jul 24 18:43:07 kalmisto sendmail[1691]: g6OFh1KI001691: SYSERR(juissi): queueup: cannot create queue temp file ./tfg6OFh1KI001691, uid=501: Permission denied
```


----------



## newzworld (Jul 24, 2002)

chmod 755 /var/spool/mqueue
thats the last i can think of
send me a ls -al from /var, /var/spool
admin@newzworld.com


----------

